# Targeting Grouper And Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:Captain Wilson Hubbard was a true visionary who, in 1956, began a marathon 18 hour fishing trip for hard-core anglers. He named his first head boat the Miss Pass-A-Grille

In 1971 Captain Wilson established overnight weekend trips to the far off fishing grounds. His boat was the Florida Fisherman l:

Today these 'hard-core' trips are bigger and better than ever. On June 17, 2018, the Florida Fisherman ll returned to John's Pass with a limited out boat load, two day limit, of over 175 American red snapper:

On that trip young Chelsey taught us a lesson. This nine year old anglerette was on fire.
June 22, 2018, the Florida Fisherman ll, following in the footsteps of Captain Wilson Hubbard, again leaves for the 'overnight weekend trips to the far off fishing grounds'. Following in the footsteps of Chelsey is young Olivier. For this 39 hour trip we will be targeting grouper, not red snapper. Olivier is determined and so are we. Come Sunday morning will this young man join Chelsey in towering over a 'mountain' of fish? Will the Florida once again dock with a two day boat limit of American red snapper? Only one way to find out. Join us on the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together. Tammy is ready and so are we:

Friday night is looking good, really good:






Early Saturday morning. All that 'catching' has made us hungry, very hungry. Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy to the rescue. A box full of fish and hot off the grill pan cakes, bacon, & eggs... Captain Wilson, thank you so much for establishing a legacy that has withstood the test of time.
As the sun comes up we can still feel the watchful eye of Captain Wilson Hubbard watching over what he started so many years ago:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Today Captain Bryon Holland, one of the best of the best, leads the way. Captain Bryon, like Captain Wilson Hubbard, is a hands-on, very involved, Captain:



This is turning into another major catch:




Olivier, your dad, Mark, and even Chelsey, can be proud of the man you have become.




Lunch time... We in the deep south take both our fishing and our eating seriously. This is not just a burger, this is a 'Tammy burger'!

The grouper/snapper battles are ongoing:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice Trigger:

The 'targeted' grouper catch was good, very good. And the best part, all grouper are open for the remainder of the year. In addition, once again the entire boat completely limited-out on American red snapper, that's over 175 American reds. Can't help but wonder what the catch would be like if ARS were not 'endangered'!

Before hitting our comfortable air conditioned bunks, it's that time again:

6 A.M. Sunday morning... Already?

Another 'mountain' of fish. Atlanta, Georgia, can be very proud of Olivier and his dad Mark:

Nothing like coming home Sunday morning in the money:

The very best of times... Plenty of fish, fine food, and the best of friends... This is our paradise on earth, this is our Florida.

'Catch' all the action in this short, action packed, video:

https://youtu.be/0SiKgTNz_KU

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

